# This is addicting....



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 7, 2003)

http://www.rathergood.com/independent_woman/


----------



## Zepp (Feb 7, 2003)

Yeah, that's great!
It's a hell of a lot better than this!


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 8, 2003)

Be afraid.

Be very afraid.

Cthulhu


----------



## Elfan (Feb 9, 2003)

umm... no comment.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 9, 2003)

Why is the cat smoking.........:idunno:


----------



## Mickey (Feb 9, 2003)

I like the site posted by Kaith.

IT is addicting


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Feb 11, 2003)

Agh... brain... scarring... horribly.... make it stop... make it stop!!! *sob*

:breaks down crying in the fetal position:


----------



## KatGurl (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm gonna have nightmares from now until.... dunno... but I'm gonna have nightmares :erg:


----------

